# Last Cast for "C2" /aka "Tiny".........



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

A couple of us were talking about Charlie Smoot and couldn't remember hearing from him or seeing posts for a while... I and others were not aware, but according to a young man who claimed to be his grand-son, Charlie was killed in an auto accident back in late July.

He was a good sort, and I know I'm not alone when I say that he will be missed..

I first remember him when I was a boy of 10ish fishing at the old P Beach Pier back in the early '60's and "Tiny" was a giant of a man who seemed to have mastered the art of pier and shore fishing . It was 35 yrs later when I saw him first again at the "Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge" and knew immediately who he was. 
It was a good day...

The pomano are somewhat safer now.....


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, this is very sad news. He always had great advice and was willing to share to anyone that would listen. He will be missed. One of the great PFF members and local fisherman. He is chasing the pomps up above i'm sure.

Obituary


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

While I did not know him, I hate to hear when one of our brothers leaves us. :-(


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I never knew him but read his posts and learned from him through the forum. hadn't realized he had stopped posting. that's terrible news. may he rest in peace.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Charlie and I never met and I can't express enough regret in that. Even without ever having an introduction, I feel like Ive lost a good fishing buddy. He was certainly very passionate about surf fishing and didnt mind sharing knowledge. I'll miss our conversations about the Alabama coast back then VS now and even more so, I'll miss our smart-ass back and forth PMs! 

Rest easy buddy. The surf is always perfect and the Pomps are always biting from here on out


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I had the pleasure of knowing Charlie. So sorry to hear of his passing. He was always willing to share his knowledge freely, as well as his jigs and fishing tackle. Gave me a Breakaway rod the first time we met. I think he was just glad somebody was still fishing with baitcasters. I'll miss hearing about the Pompano Tree loosing it's leaves this year, indicating the beginning of the fall run; the latest "Charlie 2" pompano rig; what ever rod would follow the "Black Mambo"; and, his fish stories from the archives of the "Pompano Posse". Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah the Pompano Tree. I do remember that.


----------



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

I have caught about ten in my last three outings. I use my pomp rigs but put the weight on top of the leader instead to the bottom. Squid seems to work well. All in Navarre and East of the Swamp in FWB.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Name sounds familiar. I bet I've fished with him. Got any pics? Sorry for everyone's loss.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/charlie2-281/



Is this Him??
Never met him, but I have enjoyed reading his posts......... Tight lines C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That would be him


----------



## C2's Daughter (Sep 22, 2013)

Sadly, I am confirming that my Father, Charles Smoote (aka Charlie and C2), passed away in a car accident on June 20, 2013 in Pensacola, Florida. He was 79 years young. The cause of the accident is still under investigation, but the preliminary reports indicate that the driver of the other car was excessively speeding. 

My Dad was loved by everyone who knew him and he is missed more than words can say. Each of his children and grandchildren received a fishing rod and a selection of his lures after his funeral. There will be a lot of fishing done in his name. 

Thank you for being such good fishing buddies and friends with my Dad. He found a great deal of joy sharing his knowledge with others. Being a part of the fishing community meant a lot to him, especially when health problems kept him from the beach, bridge, or pier. 

Thanks again,
Virginia Harris


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Condolences Ms. Harris. While I didn't know him personally, it sounds as if he was well respected and reveered by community and fishermen alike.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Sad news indeed!

Virginia, your dad was one of finest gentlemen it has been my pleasure to fish with.
We shared many days and stories on the old fishing bridge before Hurricane Ivan brought it down. I regret I never made the time to reuite to fish with him again as he was a wealth of knowledge and eagerness to share it.
Rest assured he now makes long casts with his friend Gowge who preceeded him.

My hat is tipped and my rod bowed...


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Very sad to hear. I had many PM conversations on the board over the years. I was always was always asking questions and ole charlie was always willing to answer. We even talked about getting together last spring and fishing some when i wasnin town but it never happened. 

You did not have to meet him to know he was a good one. The knowledge he left on these boards is invauble.

He will be truly missed...my condolences..


----------

